# Momma and Babies coming my way!!



## Nova815 (Jan 17, 2012)

First post here! Hi everyone! I used to have rats, but it's been awhile... I work at a small pet store, yes we sell feeder rats there... ( I hate it!) and when I was cleaning out the rat bins (for the first time, I don't like doing it, it breaks my heart) a week ago, I noticed one of the large females was EXTREMELY pregnant, I told my manager and he put her in a 10 gallon tank... where she had her babies the next day!! 

I just can't stand the idea of the babies growing up in that type of environment, or worse, being purchased as food at such a young age... I decided to buy them, all of them... and I'll be raising them, and then finding good homes for them (and keeping the momma who is a full grown adult and never been handled, and probably one or 2 of her daughters) 

I will update with pictures tomorrow, momma is a PEW and Im assuming all of the babies will be as well!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nova815 said:


> First post here! Hi everyone! I used to have rats, but it's been awhile... I work at a small pet store, yes we sell feeder rats there... ( I hate it!) and when I was cleaning out the rat bins (for the first time, I don't like doing it, it breaks my heart) a week ago, I noticed one of the large females was EXTREMELY pregnant, I told my manager and he put her in a 10 gallon tank... where she had her babies the next day!!
> 
> I just can't stand the idea of the babies growing up in that type of environment, or worse, being purchased as food at such a young age... I decided to buy them, all of them... and I'll be raising them, and then finding good homes for them (and keeping the momma who is a full grown adult and never been handled, and probably one or 2 of her daughters)
> 
> I will update with pictures tomorrow, momma is a PEW and Im assuming all of the babies will be as well!


Congrats!

Look at the babies eyes and if they are dark then they won't all be PEW, if all of them have light eyes then you may be looking at a darling litter of cottonballs...all depends on who the dad(s) are.


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

What a brave thing to do! You must feel very good about yourself, saving all those ratties from being eaten. I congratulate you .


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I know a lot of people don't call buying store rats rescues, but you didn't just get one out of that situation, you saved lots more. 
Good to know these little babies will be able to grow up in a nice environment and actually have a future.


----------



## Nova815 (Jan 17, 2012)

I know most people don't consider buying pet store rats rescues but if its any consolation, yes I paid the feeder price for the big female but u didn't pay a cent for the little ones Im pretty sure she came into the store already preggers so there's no way of knowing what dad looked like. Ill know more tomorrow though when I pick them up.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Just don't let them see they can market them as pets too... that is a whole other beast in itself. Then they will start selling the cute and marked babies as pets and the selfs and hoodies as feeders.

Good luck with them.


----------



## Nova815 (Jan 17, 2012)

They already get in rats every once in awhile that are "pet rats" meaning they have "fancier" markings, I hate, I just hate it... but I need the money! Ugh


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

I would have done the same thing. I sometimes take mice home from the breeding facility when I can't stand their feeding status.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I think all of us have been suckered into a new fuzzy at the pet store. It's very hard to leave them to that fate- I "saved" a very pretty berkshire from the snake food a month or so ago.

Congrats on lots of ratties, you will have a ton of fun with babies. They're a lot of work and they will tire you out with their endless energy but are SO cute.


----------



## Nova815 (Jan 17, 2012)

They're here!!! A beautiful litter of 13 little cotton balls! 9 girls and 4 boys!! Momma is doing well, she's definitely nervous, but she's also curious, and she has no problems with me handling her babies! 

Some pictures! 

Momma - who I have named Ice (bad pictures, I'll get better ones later with my camera not just my cell phone)

















Baby Girls!

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










#6









#7

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










#8









#9










Boys

#1









#2









#3









#4










Now I need to figure out how Im going to tell them a part! Can I dye their tails with food coloring or something?


----------



## Nova815 (Jan 17, 2012)

Some more pictures!!! I gave Ice some Innova Kitten & cat food, I read that cat foods are high in protein and while it's not great for regular adult rats, the high protein is good for nursing mothers. 

I'm also going to start feeding her Suebee's Mix http://ratsrule.com/diet.html
















'


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I wish you tons of luck finding them homes!! From what I have seen most people hate PEWs for some reason :/ It really stinks cuz their little eyes remind me of cherries


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe you could take some non toxic markers and make little dots on their head. Keep a color chart xD


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I have heard of people putting vegetable dye on them. Such little cuties


----------



## Hakeshima (Jan 14, 2012)

They're adorable! Congratulations. I've heard food coloring is safe for dying fur.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> Just don't let them see they can market them as pets too... that is a whole other beast in itself. Then they will start selling the cute and marked babies as pets and the selfs and hoodies as feeders.
> 
> Good luck with them.


omg that is so sad and horrible 

Those babies are so cute though. What a lucky little momma.


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

you can use food dye on them. I used food dye to tell apart my two PEW girls when I had them. it lasts logner on the tails than the fur though.


----------

